
How Tim Cook, in iPhone Battle, Became a Bulwark for Digital Privacy - Amorymeltzer
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/19/technology/how-tim-cook-became-a-bulwark-for-digital-privacy.html
======
emil10001
From the article:

"Apple had asked the F.B.I. to issue its application for the tool under seal.
But the government made it public, prompting Mr. Cook to go into bunker mode
to draft a response, according to people privy to the discussions, who spoke
on condition of anonymity. The result was the letter that Mr. Cook signed on
Tuesday, where he argued that it set a “dangerous precedent” for a company to
be forced to build tools for the government that weaken security."

